# MOSCOW, as Night City Dream sees it



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Let me open my own thread dedicated to the city I was born in and the city I consider one of the most interesting and various in the world.

Mostly there will be pictures taken during my walks through the city, with no particular objects. I like wandering around the city center and not only, noticing all these changes Moscow is going through.

So, yesterday, after supper (!) we decided to go downtown. We left home at about 8:30 PM but we were not afraid it would be soon dark: Moscow is not as northern as St Petersburg and it can't boast famous White Nights, however, the sunset these days is after 11 PM, which is nice.

I didn't take my camera, only iPhone, so many of the pictures are not that good, but the mood was really romantic.

We started near the Zoo and one of the 7 Stalin skyscrapers, at Kudrinskaya square and made for Patriarshiye Prudy (ponds).


1. This tiny house was occupied by Chekhov. Not is it the museum dedicated to him.


2. Moscow planetarium that was renovated for years. I visited it only when I was little. I need to refresh my impressions, definitely.


3. Patriarshiye prudy ("Patriarch's ponds). Don't know why it's in plural: there's just one pond. I like this place a lot, though it is the second time I'm here. Where else can you find swans in the Megapolis urban zone, except the Zoo?


4. "Patriarch" residential compound back to 1990s. It's emblem in roman style is a bit funny. You can see it above the ground floor, right above the exit out of the praking lot.


5. We decide to stop for a cup of coffee and some bakery at Wolkonsky cafe.


6.


7. Keep on walking towards Triumphalnaya Square. At this moment lights go on, and Moscow is getting even more beautiful and romantic. Moscow Never Sleeps!


8. Nice illumination of the facades at Garden Ring Road. I regret not havng my Mark III with me.


9. Entering Aquarium Garden right near Mossovet theatre.


10 . The fountain makes me feel like I'm somewhere in Rome.


11.


12.


13. Hotel & restaurant Beijing, that I've been considering to be the 8-th sister of skyscrapers since my childhood. 


14. Then we take Tverskaya-Yamskaya street and decide to walk until Belorusskaya square. The night city is just charming.
Sheraton hotel is very Dubai- or Alexandria-like.


15. Square in front of Belorussky railway terminus. The sumptuous building at the left is the Metro entrance, Belorusskaya station


16. Right inside before going down.


We got home after midnight. Yet some parts of the sky were still illuminated by the Sun...


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

*Walking down the streets of Moscow City center on June, 12 (National Holiday)*.

On the 12 of June (Day of Russia) we decided to visit MSU Botanical garden ("Medicinal garden") that I had heard of much. As I've got more free time these days, we decided to go there.

But I'm not gonna talk about the garden here. I'd like to talk about the way we made to get to it. We started right in the heart of Moscow, in Alexandrovsky Garden. I launched MapMyRide on my iPhone to know how long our route will be

1. When we got out of metro, we saw Kutafya tower, the smallest one of the Kremlin.



I seldom wander in the center of Moscow due to the lack of time. Travelling to work and back is almost always underground. If I travel by car, I usually go around the city.

2. Alexandrovsky garden.



3. Favorite tourist spot.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

4. 



5. The garden was quite empty...



6. Right because everyone went to see the changing of the guard.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

7.


8.


9. Then we set off to the North. It means we have to walk down Bolshaya Lubyanka street and Sretenka street.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

10. Unfortunately, there were several homeless nearby, they smell awful.



11. One of the most expensive Moscow hotels, Metropol.



12. Nikolskaya hotel with a recently renovated and opened entrance to Lubyanka metro station.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

13. We are now taking Bolshaya Lubyanka street.



14. Glad to see Moscow is getting new greenery, at least like that.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice photos from Moscow


----------



## Betankur (Jul 3, 2014)

Good photos from Moscow.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Good shots.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

nice...and I love that cluster of beautiful highrises.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

A small walk from Akademika Sakharova avenue to Tverskaya street.













9 .08 2014.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

My yesterday evening walk down Maroseyka and Pokrovka streets that have been recently refurbished with more space for pedestrians, new lampposts etc.

All pictures are taken with my iPhone.













































28 .08. 2014.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Great shots there, Moscow's certainly got a 'feel' about it from your pictures.


----------



## LSyd (Aug 31, 2003)

great pics, thanks.

-


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

VDNKh, Soviet Exhibition Center, a bike trip with a friend.

Michurin's minument.





St. Basil the Great chapel.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Dolphinarium (under construction).


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Famous Green Theater (under renovation).


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Buran Spacecraft, moved from Gorky Park here.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

YAK-42.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Some pics as of today.















29 .11. 2014.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

*THE OLDEST METRO ESCALATORS IN THE WORLD.*























И сама станция.





I decided to take detailed pictures of it as they have been running *SINCE 1944!* This is a world record.

Since January 1st, 2015 they will be closed and replaced by modern ones.


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

nice shots and I noticed some unique architectural designs.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

A little bit of Moscow City IBD taken yesterday.















6 .12. 2014.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Rozhdestvenka street and its surroundings.






































6 .12. 2014.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for the interesting photos.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Interesting to see the Russian capital through the eyes of a real insider. :cheers:


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

lovely specially the old section of the city.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

there's that certain distinct character of the old buildings....nice.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Terrific showcase! Great quality photos and some unique insights.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Winter in Moscow with water coming down and freezing 








31 .01. 2015.


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm impressed with your nice and crispy photos.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Moscow :cheers:


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Kolomenskoye estate, 2012.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Spring 2012.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

It's so amazing that in the heart of the one of the biggest and most developed magalopolises of the world there's such a calm and tender area.

You can see Apple and cherry orchards, bees hives below and some skylines of south-eastern parts of Moscow.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Older part of Kolomenskoy with ancient churches and other religious buildings.

Some musicians are performing flat-bell music.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Kolomenskoy at night.























21 .02. 2015 .


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

NTV TV company headquarters construction site.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Ostankino district.























14 .03. 2015.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Sheremetev's estate church.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Pictures from the opening of the Central Children Store after almost 10-year overhaul and refurbishment.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Фотографии в альбоме «Центральный детский мир», автор Night-City-Dream на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Walking down Shabolovka street (southern part of Moscow city center). Contrasts.

























11 .04. 2015.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Such a huge fascinating metropolis:cheers:


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Inside what was once...:nono:..tabu..:nono:....for everyday Western eyes too see is fascinating..kay::uh:


----------



## Limak11 (Apr 14, 2014)

Nice, interesting photos, thanks!


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Assumption cathedral of Krutitskoye podvorye.





20 .04. 2015.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

20 .04. 2015.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

20 .04. 2015.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Some of Pokrovka and Maroseyka streets.






















2 .05. 2015.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Vorobyevy Gory (Sparrow Hills) and the abandonned gallery.














2 .05. 2015.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

The moon coming out over Tarasa Shevchenko embankment (opposite Moscow City IBD).






2 .05. 2015.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Moscow State universtity campus and its park.


















21 .05. 2015.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

cool shots. and nice city too.


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

wow, this is one splendid city....nice scrapers and the city is quite lively and colorful too.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Some pics not far from the famous Arbat street.










7 .06. 2015.


----------



## flo.ro (Mar 9, 2015)

Some parts of the city are beautiful, but others looks like a slavic Las Vegas.


----------



## tijuano en el df (Aug 23, 2008)

nice looking city! feels european, but not, at the same time.


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

I visited Moscow last time in 1999. How many things have been changed.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Recently opened City Square at Moscow City IBD.



























10 .06. 2015.


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Recently opened City Square at Moscow City IBD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this "roof" and the part on the right in the first photo a part of the Evolution-Tower? So going down from Evolution? 
Because it looks a bit like it.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Walking down Petrovsky boulevard from Tsventoy boulevard to Karetny Ryad street.



























12 .06. 2015.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Avangard-55 said:


> Is this "roof" and the part on the right in the first photo a part of the Evolution-Tower? So going down from Evolution?
> Because it looks a bit like it.


No, it isn't. Actually this "roof" is at the other side of the square.


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Always pretty Moscow


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

A small park at Oruzheynye pereulok.




























12 .06. 2015.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

A bit of constructivism.



12 .06. 2015.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Some pics of Zemlyanoy Val street, part of the Garden Ring, inner ring road going round the historical centre.











12 .06. 2015.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Lefortovsky park (named after Lefortovo district that had been named after Franz Lefort, the friend and assistant of Peter the Great).






















13 .06. 2015.

To be continued.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Birds are quire impudent in the park, asking for food.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

The main object of admiration in the park is the Grotto built in 1720s - 1730s.
It is so marverllous that my wife started drawing it.























To be continued.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Lefortovo again.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

Very nice collection of pics!


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

A historic mall in the center of Moscow - Petrovsky Passage.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Moscow :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow! Moscow can even be cozy!


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## tukidydes (Feb 5, 2016)

Amazing place and pictures!


----------



## Denim Tornado (Sep 27, 2010)

Moscow is always in my heart! Keep on posting the photos and thank you for showing us the beauty of this great city!


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## 412lakes (Jul 26, 2015)

Beautiful photos, thank you!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice photos about Moscow :cheers:


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Novoslobodskaya street in the morning.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Moscow does have an incredibly impressive urban landscape, however what is this strange obsession with Po-Mo architecture?


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

VDNKh on January, 1st.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

^^
Inside Christmas tree.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

^^
It was so chilly on that day so that you could warm your hands by holding them above burning coals.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Really enjoying this great thread!


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Such a lively place! Looks like a non-stop hive of activity... :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

beautiful night shots...a taste of Moscow in winter.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

Gorgeous photos! Looking at these pictures seems that the best city of lights in the world is not New York or even Paris but Moscow!


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

213_1913 by Sergey NCD, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Moscow :cheers:


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

213_2913 by Sergey NCD, on Flickr


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

213_2914 by Sergey NCD, on Flickr


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

213_2916 by Sergey NCD, on Flickr


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

213_2917 by Sergey NCD, on Flickr


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

213_2929 by Sergey NCD, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Great thread and photos!


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

6 .03. 2019.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Moscow by night :cheers:


----------



## ancov (Mar 16, 2005)

very nice photos!!!


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Воробьёвы горы - отличное место, где можно осознать, насколько гигантский город Москва. Взору открывается по сути только центр и северные районы...



























27 марта 2019 года.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice photos from Moscow


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

A couple of evening pics around Yugo-Zapadnaya station.





3 .04. 2019.


----------

